# Thyroid issues



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

I've had a tyroid problem for a while, it's called Grave's Disease. Just talked to somebody else with it & just found out tyroid problems can lead to depression and anxiety. After he did radiation & fixed the problem, he's been feeling better. If I had know this earlier, I would have done the same thing. I should be doing the same treatment soon.. Anybody else here with thyroid problems?


----------



## ShyRon (Dec 3, 2009)

I was on medication & it was actually in remission for a while so I didn't think I needed surgery or radiation. It's come back again so it looks I'm going to have to do something drastic.


----------



## Guitarstryker (Jan 20, 2010)

*Been there, doing that.*

Hey this is my first post on SAS forums, but I thought it was interesting this topic was pretty recent. I also have Graves disease and had radiation therapy in April of last year. I got a ton of information on the stress it causes and symptoms (or causes?) of depression and SA. I do believe I feel better when my levels are regulated and my family definitely says they can tell a difference in my behavior. I was diagnosed when I was about 12 and spent the next 9 years on hormone reduction therapy. Not that I took it like I should have, but they just kept upping my dosage more and more but nothing seemed to help. Finally with the motivation of an anxiety attack and several stringent episodes with my ex girlfriend and surrounding drama, I started going to counseling and to a doctor who really understood hyperthyroidism. Although he admitted that the social situations I was in may have been triggers, that my thyroid wasn't helping one bit. Long story short, got the radiation done, now I'm on the "upper" meds to replenish the hormone. It's not the end all be all, but it does play a factor in your psyche and how you feel.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have no thyroid problems that I'm aware of, but then I've never been tested for such.

I just heard from my brother (age 57) that tests show him as being within the reference range, though at the low end, for thyroid hormone which his doctors think may explain his excessive sleep. Or his sleep could just be that he admits to washing down every sedating drug he has with abundant amounts of whiskey.

He noted that our father was diagnosed with thyroid problems, but his were in the opposite direction. He was put on Methimazole, an anti-thyroid agent used to reduce the amount of thyroid hormone produced. This diagnosis was made when he was in his 70s. He stopped the drug quite soon as it made him very sick. That thyroid issue ending up being moot as he died of cancer within a couple years anyhow and death kind of ends all medical problems.


----------



## therealone (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure what exactly Graves disease is, but I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism last year. 
I did find that when I was put on medication (levothyroxin) to treat my thyroid problem, my depression lessened (as the doctor said it would).
I think I still need to be put on depression/anxiety meds though.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Someone in my family has been diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, we don't know yet if it is due to Graves disease or something like infection. Either way, the doctor is planning to treat with medications. Surgery and radiation seem too invasive. As LaRibbon said, I hope your doctor discussed all treatment options with you.


----------



## wxolue (Nov 26, 2008)

When I first started showing signs of SA I always hoped I would have a thyroid disease. One quick iodine injection (or treatment) and ur cured. I wish SA was that easy


----------



## jeneep (Dec 8, 2009)

I've had hypothyroidism for years (5+). Synthetic hormone replacements never worked for me, and I was finally able to persuade my doctor into prescribing me Armour last year. I haven't noticed any change in my moods since starting medication though. My Doc did say at my last appointment (earlier this month) that anxiety and depression are closely related to the thyroid, so she checked my levels again. They were fine though. I don't think my anxiety has anything to do with my thyroid.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

I have the autoimmune disease that does the opposite (Hashimotos disease). Instead of my thyroid being overstimulated, My body attacks my thyroid. I take a thyroid replacement hormone supplement (levothyroxine) daily. I have complained of low energy. They said it could be because i have low thyroid hormone levels and that taking the meds would help. They haven't. But no matter, i must take the medication because if i don't, my condition can get worse and over time, i could develop serious problems. Its as simple as that, i have to take a pill everyday... but looking at the long list of symptoms Graves causes, popping a pill once a day for the rest of my life is a piece of cake. Controlling Graves looks a heck of a lot more complicated, and can make life more miserable. 

I don't think hypothyroidism can cause depression/anxiety... but i think its possible that hyperthyroidism can.

In your case, your thyroid is pretty much going wacko causing a wider range of problems for you. If your thyroid is playing a role in your anxiety issues, you won't know until you try treatment. Maybe you'll feel better, or maybe you'll feel no difference as i have with my treatment (and the whole lack of energy thing).

I think it's best to ask your doctor about it. What are the pros and cons of radiation treatment? What about other options? Is your condition severe enough to consider either of these yet? I hope you are being treated for it currently in some way. Your thyroid maybe a little gland, but its something you shouldn't neglect.


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a slow thyroid which probably explains my anxiety issues. I wish I would have found out about it earlier so I could fix it and maybe I would've done better in school.

But since my thyroid is slow than my metabolisim is also slow so people always call me fat - even though they know I have a medical condition.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I've never been diagnosed, but I think I have hypothyroidism. The medicine I was put on almost two years ago causes it in a lot of patients, & seeing as I have so many of the symptoms, I'm sure I have it, too. I'm supposed to get my blood tested at least once a month with the medicine I'm taking, to make sure I don't have too much of the med in my system, but since I don't have health insurance, that's not possible.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

One of my parents has hypothyroid. I have been tested for it a few times, but was okay. But it has to be monitored now. My endocrinologist looked at my last bloodwork results and basically said my TSH was not abnormally low but was on the low side.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

It's been a while since anyone added to this thread, but I have Hashimotos thyroiditis too, and I definitely think it has a lot to do with my SA. Here's a quote from a good article about it:

Last, but certainly not least, because the human brain is loaded with thyroid hormone receptors, when a person is hypothyroid, brain chemistry and function are seriously compromised. Because brain neurotransmitters such as GABA, serotonin, dopamine and acetylcholine are compromised, patients suffering from hypothyroid conditions experience poor memory, diminished ability to learn, 
increased states of depression, anger, feelings of hopelessness, inability to handle stress and loss of enthusiasm for life, not to mention brain degeneration and Alzheimer's! Also, hypothyroidism can increase your chances of Parkinson's Disease due to dopamine deficiency.

http://womensbesthealth.com/custom_content/c_221624_hashimotos_thyroid_disease.html


----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

If you're low on this stuff (Hashimoto's) then your meds suddenly seem better than amphetamine salts. I perked up a lot, got a lot more done, and generally felt more human. It didn't cure my social anxiety, but it did make me less neurotic and avoidant. This stuff is awesome.

Note that you should never sample levothyroxine unless you're sure you have low thyroid levels...


----------



## JillGreen (Jun 15, 2012)

I have Hashimotos thyroiditis since age 15. I am 46 now. I do think there is a connection between the thyroid and anxiety. It is important for me to take my Synthroid.

Jut being a nurse over the years and seeing tons of patient charts I have noticed that often when a patient has thyroid disorder they also often suffer from anxiety as well.

Of course when I mentioned this to my doctor he said there is no connection. Go figure!

Jill


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

It's been 2 years since my last post and i have changed my mind on hypothyroidism. In April 2010 i was admitted into the hospital. At that time i haven't been keeping up on my Synthroid. They stressed that it could be contributing to my depression/anxiety and got me right back on it. I did notice a small difference but it is better then none so yes i do now believe there is a connection.


----------



## NightsWatch (Jun 22, 2012)

I didn't realize thyroid was linked to anxiety. I'd like to learn more about that.

Earlier this year, I discovered that even though I'm in the normal ranges, I'm borderline hypo (or subclinical I guess is the term). I started taking levothyroxin a few months ago and I feel less fatigue. This has allowed me to be more active than I was before and probably has affected my depression level. I used to think my sluggishness (feeling so weighed down that it took an enormous amount of effort and willpower to just do normal things) was just in my head, so to find out that it really is partially physical gives me some comfort.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I am pretty sure I have thyroid problems. Wouldn't be shocked if it was hypothyroidism. I'm been paranoid lately thinking I have thyroid cancer because I can feel a goiter/lump in the side of my neck and I have all the symptoms of it but I'm too scared to go to the Doctors.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have been hypothyroid since I was 7, first put on levothyroxine (T4) at age ten. I'm 46 now too! And it's only now that I'm beginning to realise all my anxiety and depression is probably related to the hormone imbalance. Synthroid only provides one of the four hormones: levothyroxine (T4). Normal people have T4, T3, T2 and T1. 

The only medicine that provides all those is Armour, a natural thyroid supplement extracted from pig's thyroid hormones. Synthroid is just synthetic T4 (levothyroxine). 

I have never tried Armour, but researching the net it seems to be the one that works best. I asked my endocrinologist for Armour about ten years ago and was told it hasn't been approved in this country, only by the FDA. I didn't know about the psychological component then, so I trusted my doc and thought no more about it. Ten years that could have been a LOT happier I think. 

I'm ordering Armour online. I'll post how I get on with it.


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

Hamster has edumacated me!

I don't recall learning anything about T1 and T2 in my anatomy/physiology and pharmacology classes so that was new to me but i do remember some T3 and T4 info.

T3 is our main man. T4 is the inactive form of the hormone which converts itself to T3 when the body asks for it.This is why T4 is prescribed more then T3. If you were prescribed T3, the body wouldn't really have a say on whether or not it needs the hormone, you could have more active thyroid hormones roaming around when there shouldn't be.

My concern with you taking this med is the possibility of pushing yourself into hyperthyroidism which is a far worse condition then hypo. Ok so i'm not 100% sure if that can happen but i'd look into it beforehand. After reading your post i looked up T1 and T2 briefly. It appears T1 and T2 are used for converting T4 into T3. However there might be more to it.

http://suite101.com/article/why-isnt-my-thyroxine-working-a100521

I am going to try the selenium supplement and see if i notice a difference.

Keep us updated and good luck!


----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I am pretty sure I have thyroid problems. Wouldn't be shocked if it was hypothyroidism. I'm been paranoid lately thinking I have thyroid cancer because I can feel a goiter/lump in the side of my neck and I have all the symptoms of it but I'm too scared to go to the Doctors.


Please go to the doctor. It's not a big deal. They'll feel your neck and then take a blood sample to test for TSH levels. If a thyroid problem is ignored for a long period of time, you'll find yourself with more problems. It's best to find out now. :yes


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

JustKittenRightMeow said:


> I am pretty sure I have thyroid problems. Wouldn't be shocked if it was hypothyroidism. I'm been paranoid lately thinking I have thyroid cancer because I can feel a goiter/lump in the side of my neck and I have all the symptoms of it but I'm too scared to go to the Doctors.


Thyroid lumps like that are very rarely cancer. But it is still important to get it checked out, because it can cause a lot of problems. Promise me you'll go


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

My mom and grandma are hypothyroid. I think my sister was diagnosed as sub-clinical once too.

I went to the doctor a couple of years ago because I was having a lot of pain in my neck right in the thyroid area. They did a scan that found nothing and the blood test said I was close to hypo but not quite there. I've had it checked a couple times since and it has been more normal. Once I have a job and my own insurance I'm going to find a better doctor and have it checked again.

My mom said she had all the signs of hyperthyroidism when she was a teenager but was never tested for it. Now she is hypo. I have heard that undiagnosed or untreated hyperthyroidism can eventually become hypothyroidism because the thyroid glad just wears itself out. Seems like what happened to her, and I think that is what is in the process of happening to me.


----------



## windchimes (Jun 26, 2012)

I have hypothyroidism, along with depression and anxiety, some mild forms of fibro and rht arthritis, ptsd and i think now maybe ADD..I feel awful but I also am grateful I am not dying, so that is something to be thankful for...


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

ShyRon said:


> I was on medication & it was actually in remission for a while so I didn't think I needed surgery or radiation. It's come back again so it looks I'm going to have to do something drastic.


hey ron yeah I have hypothyroidism and am on thyroxine for it and had to increase my dose recently due to being pregnant and still have to keep it up to four tablets per day of 50mcg and it does help with controlling it as what i have made me cold, gain tons of weight and very tired and sick, also it DOES contribute to depression quite badly. Mine sounds much lighter and is much more common than what you have, sorry i have not heard of graves disease only of hyper and hypo thyroid issues and how they are treated, but again thyroid medication only helps so far, it does not get rid of the problem completely well it helps increase its functioning ability but the weight loss was temporary and the depression still needs treatment.

I hope you get the help you need :hug


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LynnNBoys said:


> My Graves disease/hyperthyroidism is in remission, but doc says it'll most likely come back at some point. I have to be checked annually. Mine was triggered by my pregnancy with my 2nd son. But thyroid issues run in my family--paternal grandmother was hyper, aunt and 2 cousins are hypo.


I'm glad it's in remission :squeeze

I have some odd lumps on my neck which they said should be fine but they need to check over, they are like air pockets? Some on my upper front neck, then going down the sides of my neck,I have a few of the pea size air pocket lumps also, on my collar bone, which is odd...and my back is swollen / hard mas.... and the right side of my jaw is swollen.


----------



## Hamster12 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi Kitterbug, you have edumacated me too! I didn't know T4 was inactive, even after doing tons of research. And the link was very helpful.

I haven't started on the Armour yet, I got the results of my thyroid tests yesterday and all looks fine: 

TSH = 0.25 (normal range: 0.27 - 4.20)
T4 = 21 (12 - 22)
T3 = 2.1 (1.3 - 3.1)

Unfortunately the hospital I went to doesn't test for free T3 so I have to get tested again at a different hospital. I've read that the free T3 is the important one - do you know why that is?

I'll do that before I start on the Armour so that I can see what difference the Armour makes to the free T3. I understand what you're saying about being careful with the Armour, I've read good and bad experiences, maybe I should leave well enough alone. But I just have always had this underlying feeling that something isn't quite right, so maybe it's worth a try. I'll get my bloods checked every month if my doc will allow it.

Thanks again for the advice and I'll post my progress on here.


----------



## ForeverStallone (Apr 4, 2011)

I've got hypothyroidism. My last TSH reading was above 6.0. My doc prescribed T4 meds but I decided against taking them since I don't understand the thyroid too well and I know doctors are too pill happy.

http://www.washingtonian.com/blogs/wellbeing/health/how-a-gluten-free-paleo-diet-changed-my-life.php

I'm trying what this lady did. I've stopped eating all grains and sugars (not just for this reason alone though). I'll get blood work done in a few weeks and I'll post an update.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I just got my results. They had 99% at 15. They said it was severe, and they said that seeing some red in my eyes was not normal. My lab result was 9 last week. I have goiter, but nobody noticed.

I get treated in a half hour (I'm at the hospital).


----------

